# 18' Shoalwater Flats Rebuild



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have been loking for a boat to rebuild for some time now and I finally found what I was looking for about 3 weeks ago. I bought it off another 2cooler. Thanks 2cool. Anyhow, I bought the boat site unseen. I did know before hand that there were a couple of cracks in the bottom of the hull and that the deck needed to be rebuilt. When I picked the boat up I found out immediately why the deck needed to be rebuilt. The raised console was so heavy that over time the fiberglass had seperated from the deck, thus causing water to penetrate and decay the wood. I took the deck out and to my surprise, the stringers were cracked completely through, just in front of where the raised console sat. Also, there were no cross support whatsoever. I believe had there been some cross support, there probably would'nt have been any issues with the deck. I do know that the cracks in the bottom of the hull was a result of no support in the stringers since they were cracked. So far I have taken the stringers out and have done about 6 hours of grinding and sanding to bring the hull back to wger it needs to be in order to rebuild new stringers. I plan on building cross supports every 16 inches and beef up under the console area. Instead of using the raised platform that is attached to the console (8 inches in height) I plan to rebuild it to about 12 inches in height. I will be posting photos and keep you guys updated on the progress. Thanks.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck...should be nice.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know if it will fit that year model console, but I have a new heavy double grab rail that came off of my 18' Flats if you are interested. Best of luck on the rebuild.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

kodman1
I have a mold for stringers shaped like yours about 12' long. You may use it if you want. Good luck on your project- If I can help.. just let me know
B


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sylvan,

I was thinking about building the stringers out of 1/2 marine plywood and wrap with fiberglass. Do you think I should go back with the same type of stringer system. I am not sure how I can build a cross structure with that type of stringer. Please PM with you thoughts. Thanks.



> I don't know if it will fit that year model console, but I have a new heavy double grab rail that came off of my 18' Flats if you are interested. Best of luck on the rebuild.


Haute Pursuit,
I will need to measure and will PM you with the size later this morning. Thanks.

I did manage to get 2 more hours of grinding and sanding done yesterday evening. I won't be able to do any more work until Saturday. I have to go to the lease and fill feeders tomorrow and hopefully harvest an Axis.

Kyle


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

kodman1 said:


> Sylvan,
> 
> I have to go to the lease and fill feeders tomorrow and hopefully harvest an Axis.
> 
> Kyle


Why don't you go ahead and kill that Axis...........if you try and harvest you will only tear up your combine!hwell:


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I managed to do about 4 more hours of grinding and sanding yesterday. I will try to get more pics posted later today.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

When I bought this boat it had a raised deck for the console of about 8-10 inches. However, it was built out of 3/4 " plywood and extremely heavy. I would like to build another raised deck for the console but am unsure how high to build it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I do want to build it so that it can be used for storage as well.

Thanks,
KJ


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Have you calculated your draft per pound? That is, how many pounds does it take to increase your hull's draft by 1"? I ask because the ply is a perfect material to build your riser with, and it may not affect your draft as much as you are thinking. 

Two sheets of 1/2" ACX weigh about 80lbs total.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd go talk to one of the Texas boat builders who specialize in all synthetic boats. I know the guys at JH Performance (Sport Marine) in Richmond would be glad to point you in the right direction for a good material that's light and won't waterlog. I bet they'd sell it to you on the spot. There are several others on the coast (Tran, Mosca, etc) that would provide the same service I'm sure.

As far as hight, I really like the 14" riser on my Mosca. My buddy has an 18" riser on his Explorer that he likes too, but might be overkill for that smaller boat.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Any Updates*

I am looking for updated pictures of the rebuild.

Jimmy


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I managed to get to the point of filling in all the cracks in the bottom of the hull from the inside and then fiberglassed the complete bottom of the interior of hull. I started making the stringers last week and couldn't get them done because of honeydo's and kids projects. I took today off to TRY and finish them as well as the ribs since I have a Cub Scout campout this weekend and won't be able to work on the boat at all this weekend. Attached is a picture after I layed the fiberglass throughout. I will try and get more pics posted early next week.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I managed to get a couple of the stringers glassed in this week and finished them today. I would take a picture and post if my wife didn't take her camera to her school fall festival today. Also, I forgot to put on the respirator while glassing this afternoon and after a couple of beers I feel I should lay down for a while. I will post a photo or two tomorrow.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Stringers are in*

I finally finished the stringers and will be flipping the boat upside down this afternoon so that my son and I can start working on the bottom. I plan to fill in any holes and cracks and re-gelcoat. I propbably won't get any work done for a couple of weeks since deer seaon is upon us. I will try and post a pic of the bottom this afternoon when we get it flipped.

Kyle


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like you are making some progress!:cheers:


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to attach the photo.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome, please keep the pics coming for us that don't have the patience or the ability. I'll just have to live vicariously through this project.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

Nice looking project kodman. Here are some pics of the platform box I built for my project. It was constructed with 3/8" marine plywood and framed with 1" stock. I added some 3/4" plywood pieces to reinforce the floor. The whole thing weighed about 100 lbs. 

Keep the reports coming, DJ


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

kodman1
Glad to see you are moving along. It's looking good! 
Please keep posting.... I like to know someone else is as masochistic as I am.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Kodman,
How did you get the old stuff out, did you use a sander? Also, did you glass the stringers or did you bolt it into those 1X2's on the sides then glass it in?
RF


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

> ROCKPORTFISHERMAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a 4" Makita grinder and a lot of sanding. As far as the stringers, I used Fir plywood and coated them with resin. Then I used a product called Cab-O-Sil which comes as a powder. When you mix it with resin it will form a peanut butter consistency. I then applied this to the bottom of the stringers, attached 3 cross members, and then set large boxes of tile on them until they were set and cured. The next morning I pulled the boxes of tile off and the stringers were solid. I did fiberglass them in and then installed the remaining cross members for the meantime. The boat is now upside down in my garage so that when I get time I will start repairing the scrapes and small stress cracks, then gelcoat. I will keep you guys updated on the progress.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

great stuff thanks!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay, I got a couple of hours in this evening. I managed to grind out the cracks that were all the way through the gelcoat and fill them with resin. I plan on taking tomorrow off since the banks and Federal Employees are off. I plan on sanding and applying the first coat of gelcoat on the bottom. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

How are you gonna apply the gelcoat..... roll.... spray???
It's still looking good. Keep posting. 
* tired of sanding yet?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sylvan,

I planned on rolling it on. Yes I am tired of sanding. However, I try to keep in mind what the outcome will be.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Kodman
Try using the largest diameter variable speed grinder/sander you can. The 4" Makita is a good machine but the radius is small and it's harder to get the surface real smooth(sort of makes gouges). With a 8"+ you can lay it flat on the surface at a slower speed and it will sand faster and smoother.
**** now the fun really starts!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you lay down some extra fiberglass mat on those spots when you laid down your stringers?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

> ROCKPORTFISHERMAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most definitly


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

After working on the bottom and finally getting 2 coats of gelcoat on, I feel like progress is finally being made. Next week when I get back from hunting I will lightly sand, polish and wax and then put the boat back on the trailer and then gelcoat the sides. Once that is done, I plan on installing the 2# styrofoam I had cut to fit and then glass the cross members back in. It feels good to get this far.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally finished the bottom. Ended up putting 3 coats of gelcoat on. It looks so much better now than before I started (cracks and gauges). I had several friends help me lift it rightside up and put it on the trailer this afternoon. I can now gelcoat the sides and install the tubing, foam, and floor. I may just get it in the water by March after all.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Looks brand new*

Keep up the good work it is looking brand new.

JC


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Great Job, very impressive. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. I plan on taking most of the week off after Christmas and should get a lot done. Thats the plan and you know how plans can change, especially since my wife will be home that week as well.

I wish every 2cooler and their family a very safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS.

_NOT HAPPY HOLIDAY!!! (If your'e offended by this, then get over it)_


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job, it looks brand new! Merry Christmas to you and your family also!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good looking job. Merry Chrisymas to you and yours.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My son and I finished the gelcoat on the back of the boat last weekend. Before the decking gets installed we mounted the step tabs and stainless plugs with bolts rather than screws. We also installed the jackplate and motor last weekend. Tuesday evening we installed the pipe for the wiring and cables as well as the 2# block foam. It is now ready to install the decking. When the weather clears up I will pull the boat out of the garage and take some pictures to post up. I tried taking pictures inside the garage, but its so cluttered I can't get the enitre boat in the frame.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have got a lot done since my last post. I have attached a few pics of progress up to this weekend. I did get the new hatchs installed as well as the courtesy lights, fuel tank, and new motor mount brackets. I will post those later in the week after I pick up my new leaning post and get it on.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

All that work's payin off. Looks Great!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

It is everything I can do not to cut corners just to get the boat out and catch some fish. I *HOPE *to be completely done with everything I intend to do by March 6th.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*Gelcoat*

Hey Kodman, your boat looks great - I can sympathize with "will this project ever end" ....I have a Majek Redfish I have been rebuilding for quite some time now...:work:

how did you apply the gelcoat & what brand/type did you use? I was thinking about buying a gelcoat spraygun, just trying to find someone who has tried spraying it before:help:

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*FINALLY DONE, I THINK!*

Well as far as I can tell, I think that my boat is finally ready for its maiden voyage. It sure has been a lot of work and more money than I expected. I didn't re-use anything that was originally on the boat, except for the console. Everything is pretty much brand new. I know that my family and I will enjoy the boat for years. I can say it has been an awesome experience for my 14 year old son to be able to do a project like this with me. He really did do a great job with helping. My wife told me last night that she thought it looked like a new boat. It does to me as well, but without the expense of a new boat. What do you guys think? I hope you guys enjoyed the updates and photos as much as I did in the complete rebuild. Thanks for all your comments.

I do intend to mount a trolling motor and a Lowrance HDS-8 in April. Right now funds are a little short after finishing this boat.

Kyle


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

outstanding!!!


----------



## lipstretcher (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been following your post, and she looks great. It must feel good to be done and put your hard work to use. NICE JOB!


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Outstanding job!!!!


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

Super nice job, indeed.:brew2:


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome job Kodman (Looks really Good!),

I must say that I almost shed a tear afterseen the final product of what used to be my 1st boat (Lots of good times in that thing). I still have the matching k-top for that console, so if your interested later on let me know.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Bravo, heck that is 1000 times better than any new boat. It looks just as good and it was done by you and your son, what could be better...catching limits on the maiden voyage would top it off.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for your comments. I am glad that you guys like it. If you guys regognize the boat on the water or at the dock, please introduce yourself. I would like to meet as many 2coolers as possible. My wife, both boys and I are going to take it to Matagorda tomorrow to break it in. I hope we can manage to catch a few fish as well.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks AWESOME Kodman !!!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Is anyone going to Matagorda tomorrow. It should be nice to have a couple of phone numbers just in case. It is the maiden voyage and I don't know this motor. My number is (713) 545-1147.


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Matagorda Tomorrow!!*

If things go well I will be in Matagorda tomorrow but its not definite yet. Feel free to give me a call if I can help you with anything. PM me for my phone number.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Year model?*

I might have missed it some where??? I have a 94 with a Yamaha C75.



kodman1 said:


> Well as far as I can tell, I think that my boat is finally ready for its maiden voyage. It sure has been a lot of work and more money than I expected. I didn't re-use anything that was originally on the boat, except for the console. Everything is pretty much brand new. I know that my family and I will enjoy the boat for years. I can say it has been an awesome experience for my 14 year old son to be able to do a project like this with me. He really did do a great job with helping. My wife told me last night that she thought it looked like a new boat. It does to me as well, but without the expense of a new boat. What do you guys think? I hope you guys enjoyed the updates and photos as much as I did in the complete rebuild. Thanks for all your comments.
> 
> I do intend to mount a trolling motor and a Lowrance HDS-8 in April. Right now funds are a little short after finishing this boat.
> 
> Kyle


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

```
Year model? I might have missed it some where??? I have a 94 with a Yamaha C75.
```
Its a 1988 year model hull


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome.....


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

great job!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

love it! i know the post is old but good job!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I want to thank Sylvan for the inspiration. If it wasn't for Bryan's projects I don't think I would have even considered this. I have taken it out twice and love the performance. What makes it even better, my wife likes it best out of all the boats we've had.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

so has your wife gotten use to the speed of it yet? also, how does the raised console feel at speed?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My wife has yet to let me go full speed. The raised console feels great. Its taking a little to get used to since I've never had one on any of my previous boats. I really like not having arms on the leaning post so that while drift fishing I can sit sideways and fish. I am looking forward to getting into some skinny water to look for reds like I used to do in the Lower Laguna Madre. I know its going to take some time to get to know the bays around here so I am not going to push myself with my wife and kids on board. I am taking a couple of buddies this Saturday, one of which knows Matagorda pretty well.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great looking job on the boat rebuild. Congrats on a job well done. Thanks for all the pictures and notes.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Kodman1
I have enjoyed your build .... good job! 
Thank you for the compliment. For a while there I thought you were cussin' me for encouraging you to get started. I know you are proud of your work and should be. It will make you grin every time you get into the boat.
* now that you are an experienced fiberglass guy.... come on down here for some more fun! I have a grinder that will fit your hands perfectly


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sylvan,
PM me with your address and I will drive down and see you mid-day Friday.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

If anybody knows where Kodman bought the motor for this boat please help me out. I bought ( the project boat ) from him 6 months ago and am yet to get the motor title. Also the entire floor is cracked all the way around as well as the riser is separating from floor. So I guess now I get to do a project boat. Most importantly I need the motor title!


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

cory4408 said:


> If anybody knows where Kodman bought the motor for this boat please help me out. I bought ( the project boat ) from him 6 months ago and am yet to get the motor title. Also the entire floor is cracked all the way around as well as the riser is separating from floor. So I guess now I get to do a project boat. Most importantly I need the motor title!


You need to talk to Steve about that, or is it Gene this week?


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

parts henry said:


> You need to talk to Steve about that, or is it Gene this week?


Who???


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

They own Stainwater. One of them is in charge of sales and truth distortion and the other ensures the use of minimum quality materials so your s^*t blows up or is wrong to begin with. Personal experience and what I've read others post.


----------

